

Ask HN: How should I monetize a SciFi story I put in the public domain? - indrax

I've written a roughly novel sized science fiction serial. To be consistent with my views on copyright, I released it into the public domain.<p>I would like to make money from my writing. Besides self-publishing/Amazon/Tshirts/tipjar, how can I get income without an exclusive publishing contract?
======
andrewl-hn
Just a small suggestion. Try to find a magazine which will agree to publish
your story. If it's long you could split it and publish in chapters. When I
was a kid I remember many stories for children were published that way and I
liked them. There's something special when one have to wait for a month. As a
side note: I hope there are still some published magazines.

I have a question, though. What do you mean by 'public domain'? Is it
<http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/> or something else? I think you
should read more about Public Domain and posible difficulties
<http://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/>

~~~
indrax
Thanks! I'll look into magazines.

It's real Public Domain. In fact I'm already using the CC 'No rights reserved'
button.

